# Fave Ceremony shots of 2009



## bennielou (Dec 16, 2009)

No set up shots.  No redos.  Show us your fave actual shots from a ceremony.  (Ceremony only)

*Texas Photo Forum - Photograph, Photography, Photos, Photographer*






















PortalForumUser CPMapGalleryDirectoryRulesLiveChatEventsNew PostsSearch



Quick Links



Log Out


 Texas Photo Forum - Photograph, Photography, Photos, Photographer > Showcase > Weddings 

 *Post your REAL cermony shots here! *
Login FormUser NameRemember Me?Password     
Search Forums      
Show Threads   Show Posts 
Other Search OptionsFind New PostsFind Today's PostsAdvanced SearchSearch Tags
Quick LinksToday's PostsMark Forums ReadOpen Contacts PopupNetworkingContacts & FriendsSocial GroupsPictures & Albums User Control PanelEdit SignatureEdit Your DetailsEdit OptionsMiscellaneousPrivate MessagesSubscribed ThreadsYour ProfileWho's OnlineReferrerals ListSite InformationForum Usage FAQForum New Member FAQMembers ListiTrader SystemMy iTrader Rating​Go to Page...  
*Post your REAL cermony shots here!

This is a discussion on Post your REAL cermony shots here! within the Weddings forums, part of the Showcase category; No redo shots, no set up shots....show us you favorite REAL ceremony shots!...
*

 
LinkBack



Thread Tools



Search this Thread



Rate Thread



Display Modes



(#1) 





Bennie




Senior Member



 

*Posts:* 450
*Join Date:* Oct 2007
*Location:* Garland
*Real First Name:* Cindy
*Camera:* 5ds
*Can Others Edit My Photos:* Yes
*iTrader Rating:* (*0*) 




 [URL="http://www.twitter.com/cindylcrabb"]





 
*Post your REAL cermony shots here! - *Today, 02:23 PM 














































































No redo shots, no set up shots....show us you favorite REAL ceremony shots!
Reason for Editing:





 

















 


 

 

 
BennieView Public ProfileSend a private message to BennieVisit Bennie's homepage!Find all posts by BennieAdd Bennie to Your ContactsTrading[/URL]Leave Trade Feedback!View Trade History
​
(#2) 





Bennie




Senior Member



 

*Posts:* 450
*Join Date:* Oct 2007
*Location:* Garland
*Real First Name:* Cindy
*Camera:* 5ds
*Can Others Edit My Photos:* Yes
*iTrader Rating:* (*0*) 




 [URL="http://www.twitter.com/cindylcrabb"]





 
Today, 02:57 PM 



Ok, I'll start with some of my faves. As we all know, because of the restrictions we have, none of the following will be perfection....but I still like them for sentimental reasons.












































































































 


 

 

 
BennieView Public ProfileSend a private message to BennieVisit Bennie's homepage!Find all posts by BennieAdd Bennie to Your ContactsTrading[/URL]Leave Trade Feedback!View Trade History
​
(#3) 





Bennie




Senior Member



 

*Posts:* 450
*Join Date:* Oct 2007
*Location:* Garland
*Real First Name:* Cindy
*Camera:* 5ds
*Can Others Edit My Photos:* Yes
*iTrader Rating:* (*0*) 




 [URL="http://www.twitter.com/cindylcrabb"]





 
Today, 02:57 PM 
































































 


 

 

 
BennieView Public ProfileSend a private message to BennieVisit Bennie's homepage!Find all posts by BennieAdd Bennie to Your ContactsTrading[/URL]Leave Trade Feedback!View Trade History
​




Edit Tags 
Tags cermony, post, real, shots





 vBulletin Message  Cancel Changes


 Quick Reply The following errors occurred with your submissionOkayMessage:


































































OptionsQuote message in reply? ​




*Posting Quick Reply - Please Wait* 

*«* Previous Thread | Next Thread *»*​
Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 2 (2 members and 0 guests) Bennie, NavyEHO 
Thread Tools
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Show Printable Version



 Email this Page



 Unsubscribe from this Thread



Add a Poll to this Thread
Display Modes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Linear Mode*



Switch to Hybrid Mode



 Switch to Threaded Mode
Search this Thread    
Advanced Search
Rate This Thread
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Excellent





Good





Average





Bad





Terrible



 Posting Rules You *may* post new threads
You *may* post replies
You *may* post attachments
You *may* edit your posts
BB code is *On*
Smilies are *On*
[/COLOR][/URL] code is [B]On[/B]
HTML code is [B]Off[/B]
[URL="http://www.texasphotoforum.com/forum/misc.php?do=linkbacks#trackbacks"][COLOR=#0000ff]Trackbacks[/COLOR][/URL] are [B]On[/B]
[URL="http://www.texasphotoforum.com/forum/misc.php?do=linkbacks#pingbacks"][COLOR=#0000ff]Pingbacks[/COLOR][/URL] are [B]On[/B]
[URL="http://www.texasphotoforum.com/forum/misc.php?do=linkbacks#refbacks"][COLOR=#0000ff]Refbacks[/COLOR][/URL] are [B]On[/B]
[URL="http://www.texasphotoforum.com/forum/misc.php?do=showrules"][COLOR=#0000ff]Forum Rules[/COLOR][/URL]

[LEFT]  [B]Forum Jump[/B]
  User Control Panel Private Messages Subscriptions Who's Online Search Forums Forums Home   General Information     Site Info     Introductions     Open Talk Photography Information     Equipment Talk     Lighting Discussion     The Darkroom     Camera Bags & Cases     SLR Lens Sample Galleries         Canon         Nikon         Sigma         Sony         Tamron         Tokina         All Others     Photo Tips     Post Processing Central     Printroom     Computer Hardware     Article Vault     Video Vault Videography Information     Video Equipment Talk     Video Shooting Tips     Video Editing Discussion     Video Showcase The Market Place     Buy and Sell     Market Square     Great Deals         Expired Deals Business Discussion     Business Talk     Website Talk         Website Critiques     Wedding Discussions     Workshops & Seminars         National Workshops & Seminars         Workshop & Seminar Reviews         Completed Sponsored Workshops & Seminars         Completed National Workshops & Seminars     Studios For Rent Texas Events     TPF Event Calendar Texas Photographers     Houston         Houston Area Photo Locales         Houston Area Photo Op Calendar     Austin         Austin Area Photo Locales         Austin Area Photo Op Calendar     San Antonio         San Antonio Area Photo Locales         San Antonio Area Photo Op Calendar     Dallas / Fort Worth         Dallas/FW Area Photo Locales         Dallas/FW Area Photo Op Calendar     Anywhere Else In Texas!         General Photo Locales         Everywhere Else In Texas Photo Op Calendar Texas Photography Organizations     Professional Photographers Guild of Houston     Woodlands Photo Club Showcase     General Photos     City Life     Infrared     Landscapes     Macro     Nature & Wildlife     People     Photojournalism     Sports     Transportation     Underwater     Weddings     The Human Form Creative Zone     Assignment Exercises     Creativity Exercises     Photoshop Challenge     A Day In The Life Of...     Scavenger Hunt     2008 Photo Of The Year Our Sponsors     Arlington Camera     Creative Motion Design     Eclipse Photography Institute     Eleven2.com     Finding Colors     Houston Camera Exchange     Lensbaby     Precision Camera & Video     SmugMug     TM Workshops  [/LEFT]


Visit Our Sponsors[URL="http://www.texasphotoforum.com/adserver/adclick.php?bannerid=6&zoneid=1&source=&dest=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.hcehouston.com%2F"][IMG]http://www.texasphotoforum.com/adserver/adimage.php?filename=hce.jpg&contenttype=jpeg






Copyright ©2008, Abel Longoria - www.TexasPhotoForum.com
Powered by vBulletin® Version 3.8.4
Copyright ©2000 - 2009, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
vBulletin Skin developed by: vBStyles.com

​
​
​
​
*Contact Us - Texas Photo Forum - Archive - Top *

​


LinkBack
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


LinkBack URL



 About LinkBacksBookmark & Share
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Digg this Thread!



 Add Thread to del.icio.us



 Bookmark in Technorati



 Furl this Thread!


----------



## ocular (Dec 16, 2009)

I like the image of the groom crying, but the brides expression is I donno.


----------



## harleyrider (Dec 17, 2009)

very nice i like how sharp they are and your color.
i dont have exif so i dont see what your useing or your settings but you must be useing pro glass.


----------



## rubbertree (Dec 17, 2009)

what happened to that one groom on the couch looking all punch drunk with the band aid? Did he pass out or something?


----------



## Nikkor (Dec 17, 2009)

That's what I was wondering as well.


----------



## boomer (Dec 17, 2009)

Awesome shots! But theres something about everyones skin that i don't like. Everyone's skin kind of looks fake and waxy smooth or something...possible done intentionally in PP?


----------



## Nikkor (Dec 17, 2009)

One of the groomsmen, pretending to blow his nose in her train. Pardon the strange PP coloration, it was a phase (this is from a LONG time ago) and I have grown out of it since then.


----------



## bennielou (Dec 22, 2009)

rubbertree said:


> what happened to that one groom on the couch looking all punch drunk with the band aid? Did he pass out or something?


 
LOL, yes there is indeed a story....
The groom was really nervous, and thus got really really tanked.    Fell, bonked his head, and was taken to the hospital for stitches.
At the wedding was a full time PJ photog.  He kept urging me to take photos of this poor guy's embarrassing moment.  The family was livid with me for doing so, so I stopped.  Then the bride came out and asked me to PLEASE take the photos, so I went back in under very tense family conditions and took a few.  (The groom was in shock, literally).
Anyhoo, it turns out that it was the favorite photo of all, because there was a story behind it, and while it was scary for everyone at the time, it's something they all chuckle about now.


----------



## bennielou (Dec 22, 2009)

boomer said:


> Awesome shots! But theres something about everyones skin that i don't like. Everyone's skin kind of looks fake and waxy smooth or something...possible done intentionally in PP?


 
Yes, it's very intentional.   That's my market.


----------



## TylerF (Dec 22, 2009)

i wish there was more of the little flower girl laying down amongst the brides maids haha. i love kids haha so innocent and funny.


----------



## bennielou (Dec 24, 2009)

TylerF said:


> i wish there was more of the little flower girl laying down amongst the brides maids haha. i love kids haha so innocent and funny.


 

Thanks Tyler.  I thought it was sweet too.  Actually there are several photos in that time period, but I just loved that one so much.  I was pleased to find out late last night that it placed in the Ceremony section of WPJA 3rd Quarter.  I was completely stoked.


----------



## craig (Dec 25, 2009)

Outstanding work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love & Bass


----------



## MarcAnthonyPhoto (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## KAikens318 (Dec 26, 2009)

All of these brides are ridiculously gorgeous. Love the shots!


----------



## bennielou (Dec 28, 2009)

MarcAnthonyPhoto said:


>


 
Wonderful Shot!


----------



## Nikkor (Dec 28, 2009)

Haha, the ring on this guy's pinky is hilarious. It makes him look like some sensitive Mob man.


----------

